# Site59



## Arb (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm looking at discount airfares. I found the site www.site59.com
Have you ever used this site? The fares are amazing -- I'm looking at combination package: air and rental car. Just would feel more confident if I had a recommendation from someone who's used the service.
Carole


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2005)

I used it before I found Priceline, but I can do better with Priceline.


----------



## O2L (Jun 9, 2005)

Great last-minute travel site
It appears to be an exact duplicate of Cheap Tickets (same layout / same deals)

We used this with 2 days to spare for a funeral in Chicago.
3 AA airline tickets Orange County to Chicago, 1 Wyndham hotel, 2 Avis full-size rental cars.
approx. $745

It was a great savings over bereavment rates, especially when my folks had to cancel their pending trip.  )Fortunately, they have 90 days to use the other tickets they cancelled.)

Sean


----------



## boyblue (Jun 10, 2005)

I have not used them personally but I close friend uses them and told me about the site.  If I remember correctly I couldn't use them because travel has to originate in the US.


----------



## planada (Jun 10, 2005)

I have used them twice. Once from Phoenix to Washington DC, and then again for Phoenix to New Orleans. If you are doing a trip short notice it is hard to beat. I did not use one leg of the airline back to the origination city of Phoenix and was told by site 59 that the ticket was at that point useless. Never able to use even with a change fee.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 10, 2005)

I used Site59 for a last minute trip to Minneapolis last year.  The site59 cost for NWA direct flights and 4 days in a 3 star hotel was much cheaper than any airfare that I could find!  I plan to use them again.


----------



## wfillion (Jun 10, 2005)

They were purchased by Travelocity a few years ago and is the same as using Travelocity's Last Minute Deals. I used it for a trip to Jamaica last year and was quite satisfied. I would use again.


----------



## Judy (Jun 10, 2005)

Can you buy airfares, hotels, or car rentals individually on Site59 or do they only sell packages?


----------



## Arb (Jun 11, 2005)

*Airfare only*

I know that you can buy airfare only.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 12, 2005)

I used Site 59 a couple of times and have recommended friends to use it.  It may be familiar to some since a number of other sites Travelocity, NWA, etc. uses site 59 under their own brand for their last minute offering.  The typical offering is either airline and hotel or airline and car although occassionally you can get hotel and car package.  

The time I used it I got MIA-YOW for $351 including single suppliement with 3 nights hotel built into the package, which is far less than the airlines for the airplane ticket alone since I was missing the 14 day advanced booking windows.  I live in Ottawa and do not need to hotel room at Crown Plaza but called the hotel and asked if I can changed the date and give it to family and they happily did it.

A good deal and sometimes they have discount codes too that could take 25-59$ off.


----------

